# CCW Reciprocity and your responsibilities



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

with the last few posts about ccw and reciprocity i began to wonder just how much we KNOW regarding our responsibilities (not rights) when we carry out of our home states. so i sat down and set to paper a short list of the information you should have if you intend to carry concealed while away from your state of issue.

*remember, you are subject to the laws and requirements of the cities and states that you are visiting, the local law doesnt care what you can do at home.*

1) do you truely have reciprocity? 
some states ONLY honor a ccw issued in your home state. florida non resident ccw may not be valid in colorado, michigan or south carolina but florida resident ccw ARE valid in those states. double check

2) is there state preemption / municpal exemption to local carry laws? 
your ccw may not allow you to carry in some cities in the state you are visiting, check to see if the state has preemption laws which ban local laws from applying to you. local municipalities sometimes exempt ccw holders from local ordinances (oregon state law preempts ANY city , county etc etc from passing a law that applies to ccw holders)

3) where can you carry?
a bar is outright banned in some state and totally fine in others. church? hospital? airport? city park? there are no hard and fast rules here, its up to you to know, its your freedom at stake.

4) is your gun legal? 
is it on a state or local ban list? is your magazine legal? can you cc your 18rd magazine in a state that bans any magazine over 10 rounds? are your bullets legal? are you using "cop killer" bullets? are hollow points illegal where you are going? can you use hydroshocks or black talons or glazers ? all of these may still be illegal even with your ccw and reciprocity.

5) is the "condition" of your gun legal?
must you carry unloaded? loaded mag but not chambered? no loaded mags?

6) carry in a vehicle? 
must it be concealed? must it be in the open? in the glovebox? a lock box? the trunk? so many states , so many answers.

7) notification requirements.
some states require you to immediately notify LEO if you are stopped, others do not. in oregon you must have your ccw on you, if not, you are going to jail. but you need not notify LEO that you are carrying.

i think those of us most likely to mess this up and pay a huge price are the ones who live near a state border and frequently travel across state lines. we may think we are covered but we may not be. most ccw's have rules that require revocation of your license for ANY weapons violation in ANY jurisdiction.

i hope this helps before we screw up . this list is in no way all encompassing, feel free to point out where i overlooked.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Maps of Gun Laws

Canadian Firearms Laws for Visitors/Non-residents


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have found that local police officers and county sheriffs and police are very willing to give you a list of do's and don'ts. Just email or call the jurisdictional LE in the areas you are visiting. 

If in doubt, You can always case the firearm and keep ammo separate and very few jurisdictions prohibit that. (DC and one other...anyone?)

And, Title 18 guarantees you can transport your firearm and ammo as long as it is unloaded and ammo separate while traveling through any jurisdiction.

I agree it is a real inconsistent mess. My issue with this mess is that some States have serious penalties just for possessing a loaded handgun in a jurisdiction. That puts us in considerable jeopardy of prosecution and even jail time and penalties. If you are a guest and you have a CCP, then the Host State ought to lower those penalties down to a traffic fine. If you are a resident of that State you are supposed to know the law. 

Another thing that would be easy to do is a web site for each jurisdiction that is required by the Feds so we can learn the laws/regs easily. While some web sites give summaries of laws in the States, none offer a comprehensive list of local jurisdictions. The Feds could require all jurisdictions publish a user-friendly list of gun behavior that is allowed or disallowed.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> If you are a guest and you have a CCP, then the Host State ought to lower those penalties down to a traffic fine. If you are a resident of that State you are supposed to know the law.


this would be a violation of the 14th amendment which guarantees equal protection under the law. if two men of the same background are arrested at the same place, same time and same day for the same offence and one faces lesser criminal charges because of where he lives , this wouldnt ever see the inside of a court for prosecution.

it is your responsibility to know the law


----------



## TATE (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks TBFH


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

TeDe,
I agree the CC situation is a mess and the penalties for violation can be very severe. So, I want the ability to carry concealed into other jurisdictions. But I also recognize and respect that is not the choice that some communities make. 

It is one thing to choose to live in a community that supports concealed carry on-demand and open-carry. It is quite another thing to say that you want the RIGHT to go into another community and carry. This would be like saying that your community doesn't have a law against smoking in bars and restaurants, so you want the right to go into a community that restricts smoking in bars and restaurants and smoke there anyway. 

Here in America we have many local communities and States and they are entitled to make their own choices. You don't have to visit there. I am not defending gun laws here. I am defending a communities' right to decide for themselves how they want to live and what they want to allow in their own community. In San Franccisco they allow public nudity, but that is not allowed in most other communities. 

I think the best we can hope for that won't step on States and Local rights is a law that removes or restricts punishments and one that mandates reciprocity but allows States to decide the process and the standards they expect for CC holders.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

TATE said:


> Thanks TBFH


np tate and welcome to the forum


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Awwweee Ted Cant we say forget about laws and just carry where we want too lol I mean come on now if we looked at every law in each state then we would know more than the LEO who stopped us make him look like a fool, lol but all in all That is very good info you posted And I second that everyone should be aware of the laws in other states they visit. Each state is different on the laws But wouldn't it make sense if gun laws were straight across the board the same in every state then one wouldn't have to wonder am I doing this wrong. lol I just had to play the dark side on this one. But I know where you are comming from on it. just had to get a little laugh today.

JBarL


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

JBarL said:


> Awwweee Ted Cant we say forget about laws and just carry where we want too lol I mean come on now if we looked at every law in each state then we would know more than the LEO who stopped us make him look like a fool, lol but all in all That is very good info you posted And I second that everyone should be aware of the laws in other states they visit. Each state is different on the laws But wouldn't it make sense if gun laws were straight across the board the same in every state then one wouldn't have to wonder am I doing this wrong. lol I just had to play the dark side on this one. But I know where you are comming from on it. just had to get a little laugh today.
> 
> JBarL


the DRIVING laws arent even similar state to state, what chance you think you have of getting everyone onboard with gun laws?? the closest would be the national reciprocity act but even then you have the right to carry but still have to abide by the local laws....

and youre welcome, i put this post together hoping to keep anyone from going to jail because of misconception. and my list in by no means all conclusive.... feel free to add anything i forgot.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Ted,

I cant think of any right off hand that wasn't already based, But if I stumble across some I will add to it again. Thanks for this post. I hope
people understand they are subject to know the laws even they are from out of state. I will look around in my files and see what else I could add.

JBarL

I hope you knew I was just messin with you lol on that first part I wrote I just needed a little laugh still dealing with that problem on the other post I made about the high standard model ten shotgun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

JBarL said:


> Ted,
> 
> I cant think of any right off hand that wasn't already based, But if I stumble across some I will add to it again. Thanks for this post. I hope
> people understand they are subject to know the laws even they are from out of state. I will look around in my files and see what else I could add.
> ...


np, i dont cry when i get messed with, i give enough that i should take some!


----------

